
The Giant Pool of Money (2008) - mellosouls
https://www.thisamericanlife.org/355/the-giant-pool-of-money
======
mellosouls
Transcript:
[https://www.thisamericanlife.org/355/transcript](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/355/transcript)

Follow-up: [https://www.thisamericanlife.org/390/return-to-the-giant-
poo...](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/390/return-to-the-giant-pool-of-
money)

